# 2.4m genug



## Zanderlui (23. September 2008)

Hallo ich möchte mir eine skelli zulegen in 2.4m und bis 24oder 28wg.

nun meine frage reicht diese rute auch zum mefo fischen und dorsch mit der wattbüxx aus???
köder sind meist so 20gr schwer und ich fische mit 12er fireline.

meint ihr reicht das um die weiten zu erzielen die nötig sind???

sven


----------



## HD4ever (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

denke fast alle fischen längere Ruten von 3m bishin zu 3,6m Ruten ....
klar kann man mit 2,4m auch Fische fangen, aber wenn es tatsächlich auf die Wurfweite ankommt fehlt dann bestimmt die Länge


----------



## Angler-NRW (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Denke auch , dass du mit einer 3 m Rute besser beraten bist. Das macht schon was aus an Wurfweite.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Bei einer 2,4m Rute hätte ich bei Dorschen Angst, dass ich nicht genüg Power nach oben habe und die Fische sich reihenweise festsetzen. Da ist eine lägere Rute m.E. im Vorteil.

Auch bei der Köderführung über Tang, Steine etc ist ein längerer Stecken vorteilhaft. Ich kenne keinen der so was kurzes fischt.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Uli, ich kenne einen, der das probieren will, der ist voll auf dem 2,4m Trip. 



Zanderlui schrieb:


> meint ihr reicht das um die weiten zu erzielen die nötig sind???


Das ist nicht die richtige Frage, ein paar mal geht es sicher.
Es ist eher eine Konditionsfrage, ob Du Dich mit einem kurzen Stöckchen permanent quälen willst, um auf Weite zu kommen (?)
Eine 3m Rute macht das im Vergleich viel lockerer, ganz selbstverständlich.
Ansonsten: Folge Deinem Wahlspruch "Probiert es einfach!"  und berichte ...

Und das mit den längeren Spinnruten ist auch so, dass die Unterteile entsprechend erheblich dicker und kräftiger werden, damit mehr Kraft aufnehmen und mehr Druck ausüben kann, eine 3,60m auch wieder viel mehr als 3,00m.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Äh? Wen denn? Vom Boot ist das kein Thema, aber vom Strand finde ich es etwas sehr kurz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Klaus hat angekündigt, es zu probieren, den kennst Du ja auch. 
Ich lasse mich überraschen, viel schief gehen kann ja nun auch nicht, wenn man noch eine "richtige" Reserverute dabei hat.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Zum Mefofischen ist gegen eine kurze Rute nix einzuwenden. Die Landung wird erleichtert und ob man mit leichten Ködern wirklich weniger weit wirft, als mit einem 3,60 Prügel sei mal dahingestellt. 

Es gibt da auch einige interessante und erfolgreiche Experimente mit Twitchbaits und Softbaits, aber dazu lasse ich mich hier nicht aus, nur soviel, in drei Wochen werde ich durchaus mit Sinn und Verstand eine 2,10er mit ans Wasser nehmen.


----------



## HD4ever (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

man sollte auch nicht ausser auch lassen das du vorn am Ufer so einiges An Kraut und Grünzeug hast was du quasi "überangeln" mußt damit die Blinker sich da nich festsetzen ....
mit ner Längeren Rute kannst denn problemloser etwas höher laufen lassen ....


----------



## Zacharias Zander (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

2,7m sollte ne Küstenspinnrute schon mindestens haben,eher sogar 3m.Ich hab früher mit ner 3,15m gefischt,jetzt fische ich ne 3m!!!


----------



## goeddoek (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Moin Sven |wavey:

Wenn Du nicht die Statur eines Handballers hast, wieso nicht ?! Die 30 cm weniger werden an deiner Wurfweite nicht unbedingt viel ändern. 
Die Hauptsache ist, dass Du mit der Rute prima klar kommst. Richtig ist, dass Du etwas weniger "Hebel" und etwas weniger Länge für die Führung hast. Aber auch das ist 'nen Versuchwert 

Also - ruhig mal versuchen. Was kann passieren ? Höchsten, dass Du 'ne Rute hast, die Du in anderen Bereichen prima nutzen kannst  :q
Wenn ich das richtig lese, soll sie ja nicht "nur" zum Küstenfischen mit.


----------



## seatrout61 (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Klar geht das, ein mir bekannter Gerätehändler fischt eine um 2,10m kurze Spinnrute , der wird schon wissen warum.
Vom Belly wird auch überwiegend mit kürzeren Ruten gefischt.

(Persönlich bevorzuge ich vom Ufer eine 3m für Blech, eine 3,30m für Sbiro und vom Belly eine 2,40m lange Rute)


----------



## KHof (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Stimmt!

Ich werd es probieren.

Allerdings sind genügend lange Stecken im Gepäck und ich weiß dort wo ich ufernah nicht über den Tang komme.

Als erste und einzige Rute halte ich 2,40 m für zu kurz.

Klaus


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Mir wäre es deutlich zu kurz. Gerade größere Fische lassen sich mit längeren Ruten besser führen um sie z.B. von Steinen fern zu halten. Außerdem kann ich keinen einzigen Vorteil bei einer kürzeren Rute erkennen. Wozu also? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*



Findling schrieb:


> halten. Außerdem kann ich keinen einzigen Vorteil bei einer kürzeren Rute erkennen. Wozu also? |kopfkrat


Doch, den gibt es, ganz eindeutig. So ein 8ft Stecken ist um einiges leichter und leichter zu führen als ein 10ft Stecken. Das hat Auswirkungen auf die Kondition und Konzentration, und wenn jemand damit leichter, unbeschwerter und konzentrierter Fischen kann, dann ist das gut für ihn. #6
Ob das wirklich relevant wird, ist eine andere Frage, hängt von der Kondition ab, ich komme z.B. auch mit 3,20m gut klar, aber der Vorteil des leichten Rütchens ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Muss man sehen ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Doch, den gibt es, ganz eindeutig. So ein 8ft Stecken ist um einiges leichter und leichter zu führen als ein 10ft Stecken.


 

Sowas gibt es auch in lang, respektive 9`6 mit Untergriff in 35cm ist man an Rutenlänge bis Rolle etwa bei 3,10m, bei ca. halben Gewicht.

Uli


----------



## Franky D (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

also ich hab mir jetzt auch ne neue küstenspinne gegönt ne 330 Lesath aso ich würd dir auch zu ner etwas längeren rute raten eben wegen der schon genannten sachen


----------



## Sargblei (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Wir wollen Anfang November auch mal 3-4 Tage an die Ostsee hoch.Ich werde auch meine 2,40 m mitnehmen.Da ich daheim auch lieber kurze Ruten fische habe ich auch gar keine 3 m.
Und für die 2 mal im Jahr kaufe ich mir jetzt auch keine lange Spinnrute mehr , die sonst das Jahr über eh nur verstauben würde.


----------



## Chrizzi (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Warum soll das nicht gehen. Ich denke ich werde wohl demnächst auch eine Zeitlang mit einer 1.90m Rute an der Küste klarkommen müssen, bis ich mir eine 2.60m Rute gebaut hab, oder etwas anderes um die 2.50m gefunden hab. 

Ach ich hab auch schon mit der 1.90m Rute eine MeFo gefangen, zwar nur ein Winzling aber der Stock hat auch genug Power für größere Fische.


----------



## Ansgar (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Ich denke als einzige Rute ist man evtl an manchen Tagen etwas limitiert, ausserdem kann man mit dem Stecken vermutlich ueberhaupt nicht mehr mit nem Spiro fischen, was mit laengeren Ruten ne Zusatzoption ist.

Bezgl. Wurfweite - Die andere Frage ist natuerlich, ob man immer so weit werfen muss?

Bezgl  Warum so was fischen & Power - So ne 8 Fuss ist schoen leicht und hat je nach Rute richtig Power... Und selbst wenn nicht - ist ja auch nicht so dass man permanent riesige Mefos abdrillt - der Durchschnitt ist ja wohl eher 50cm - und die kann man vermutlich an an jedem x beliebigen Stecken abdrilen. 

Also - als 2te Rute stell ich mir das super vor, am besten so ein richtig schoen leichtes Teil, 15gr Wurfgewicht fuer schoen leichtes Fischen... Macht doch viel mehr Spass auf Durchschnittsfische...

Cheers
A


----------



## Zanderlui (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

vielen dank für die antworten.
also da ich mir nicht extra ne neue rute kaufen will für paar mal fischen auf mefo probier ichs mit der 2.4!wenns mir gefällt kommt was vernünftiges!


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es auch in lang, respektive 9`6 mit Untergriff in 35cm ist man an Rutenlänge bis Rolle etwa bei 3,10m, bei ca. halben Gewicht.
> 
> Uli



Genau das ist das Argument für eine kürzere Rute wenn man mit kurzem Untergriff zurechtkommt, für mich nix, denn ich brauche einen langen Untergriff wegen meiner Rutenhaltung.

Wir haben ja gemessen Uli, Deine Rainshadow und meine Speedmaster. Effektive Rutenlänge vor dem Rollenhalter in Etwa gleich obwohl die Rutenlänge unterschiedlich ist.

Ich kenne da eine Rute von Grauvell, mit sehr kurzem Untergriff bei einer Gesamtlänge von 2,70m... Wer mit dem kurzen Untergriff klarkommt, kann in der Gesamtkombo 30 Gramm einsparen und trotzdem ohne Nachteile gegen eine 3m Rute antreten. 

Das ganze ist so eine individuelle Angelegenheit, da ist definitiv austesten gefragt...


----------



## Fxndlxng (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Um die Küstenangelei mal zu testen tut's so ziemlich jede Spinnrute. Aber wer konstant dabei bleibt wird garantiert sehr schnell zu Ruten ab 3m wechseln. Meine hat 3m bei 5-20gr WG und ist für meine Begriffe leicht und dennoch stark genug für jede Mefo die da draussen rumschwimmt. Konditionell habe ich damit jedenfalls keine Probleme. Zumal ich diese Gewichtsdiskussionen bei Ruten eh hinfällig finde, denn das Gewicht kommt mit der Rolle die man dranhängt und nicht durch die Rute (stark kopflastige Ruten mal ausgenommen).
Und das die Durschnittsgröße der Fische bei max. 50cm liegt kann doch nicht das Argument sein wenn ich genau weiss, das da auch Kracher der 8kg Klasse durchaus möglich sind. Da wünsche ich mit einer 1,9m langen Rute dann viel Vergnügen. Gerade wenn viel Kraut und Steine im Spiel sind, ist der Fisch so gut wie verloren. Mich würde das ziemlich anfressen.


----------



## heinzrch (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

ich hab die alte Skelli in 2.4 und 2.7m. Die 2.4er ist beim Gummifische noch sensibler (die sensibelste skelli) und auch ne schöne Forellenrute am Bach. Aber mit der 2.7er wirft man doch deutlich weiter...
Die 3m ist mit kleinen Rollen etwas kopflastig, ab 2500er Größe gehts aber....


----------



## Chrizzi (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*



Findling schrieb:


> Und das die Durschnittsgröße der Fische bei max. 50cm liegt kann doch nicht das Argument sein wenn ich genau weiss, das da auch Kracher der 8kg Klasse durchaus möglich sind. Da wünsche ich mit einer 1,9m langen Rute dann viel Vergnügen. Gerade wenn viel Kraut und Steine im Spiel sind, ist der Fisch so gut wie verloren. Mich würde das ziemlich anfressen.



Da sehe ich kein Problem, die Rute sollte genug Power dafür haben (7-28g WG). Und auf 50-60m den Fisch vom Grund fernzuhalten nur weil man die Spitze 1m mehr in den Himmel strecken kann halte ich für... naja unglaubwürdig. Der Winkel ist da marginal anders. 

Wie gesagt, was wäre nur eine Übergangslösung, eine 2.60m Rute ist "geplant" wenn das alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle und das Geld da ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Ich sehe das bei Forellen auch nicht so problematisch. Allerdings glaube ich, bei Dorschfängen mit einer längeren Rute vor Allem im Nahbereich im Vorteil zu sein.

Bei den Truttenruten ist das ja sowieso so eine Sache. Wenn man mal schaut wieviele Leute 3,30 Ruten fischen ist das echt erstaunlich. Die Begründung dafür ist dann, dass die Mehrlänge und der Mehrhebel gegenüber einer kürzeren Rute mehr Weite erzielen lässt.

Ich stell das einfach mal in Frage. Damit so lange Stecken nicht schwabbeln muss doch deutlich mehr Material verbaut werden, welches dann auch erstmal beschleunigt werden muss. Dazu kommt, dass die Länge des Untergriffs ansteigen muss, damit die Rute gut ausbalanciert ist. D.h. man hat dann de facto, wenn man vom Rollenfuß als Drehpunkt ausgeht relativ wenig wirklicher Mehrlänge. Allerdings deutlich mehr Gewicht. Dazu kommt, allerdings betrifft das die wenigsten, dass wenn der Wind mal richtig knüppelt, das man schnell feststellt, dass bei starkem Wind eine lange Rute ganz schön Druck bekommt.

Grau ist alle Theorie - letztlich bleibt das Problem erstmal eine Trutte an den Haken zu bekommen und dabei spielt die Rutenlänge so gut wie gar keine Rolle.


----------



## seatrout61 (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

By the way...ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass es in Amiland im Gegensatz zu Europa so gut wie keine längeren Ruten zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## alligator (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Moin erstmal,

ich fische vom Belly Boot mit einer 2,10m Rute. WG 12g-24g und sie ist nicht nur an der Ostsee gut.

Habe auch schon Dorsche verhaften dürfen, leider aber noch keine Mefo. Hornhechte machen genauso Spaß.

Diese Rute begleitet mich genauso beim Waten und für mich gibt es keine Nachteile gegenüber meiner längeren Ruten. Einzige Ausnahme= Wurfweite!
Doch die Frage ist hier eher der Ort= sprich muss ich überhaupt so weit raus?

Probier es ruhig aus.
Mir gefällt es ganz gut und die lange Stecke (3,60) bleibt sehr oft im Auto.

Gruß Alligator


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*



seatrout61 schrieb:


> By the way...ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass es in Amiland im Gegensatz zu Europa so gut wie keine längeren Ruten zu kaufen gibt?


 
Das stimmt ja so nicht ganz. Die Steelhead- und Salmonruten einiger Hersteller haben auch in Amiland Längen von 9`6 bis 10´6 ft.


----------



## Chrizzi (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Uli, laut Google hab ich ~70m auf der Wiese mit dem 1.90m Stock geworfen. 60m waren auf jeden Fall drin, weil die bin ich mindestens abgegangen.

Wie Uli schon schrieb, die Ami Salmon/Steelhead Ruten sind alle zwischen 8'6" und 10-11'. Auf jeden Fall gibt es da auch lange Ruten. 


Im Nahbereich ist es wohl vom Vorteil wenn man ein Dorsch vom Grund "heben" will. Aber bisher hab ich nur Dorsche haken können, die ich so rankurbeln konnte. Dazu haben wir in der Regel die Dorsche eh weit draußen. Also wenn der im Grund spielen will, macht er das nicht erst vor meinen Füßen, sondern auch weiter draußen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das stimmt ja so nicht ganz. Die Steelhead- und Salmonruten einiger Hersteller haben auch in Amiland Längen von 9`6 bis 10´6 ft.





Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wie Uli schon schrieb, die Ami Salmon/Steelhead Ruten sind alle zwischen 8'6" und 10-11'. Auf jeden Fall gibt es da auch lange Ruten.


Und da paßt natürlich der Einwurf, wieso wohl? |kopfkrat

Bei einem derart professionalisierten großen Ruten+Blankmarkt, einer so extremen Vorliebe für ihre sonst kurzen Spinnruten? |kopfkrat

Alleine das unisono über mehrere Blankhersteller (Batson, PacificBay) ist schon ein nicht von der Hand zu weisendes Argument, dass für die Fischerei die Rute eine gewisse höhere Länge braucht. Ich gehe bei der Kennzeichnung als Spinnruten auch von einem entsprechenden Einsatz aus, habe das aber noch nicht direkt gesehen. Evtl. werden die doch mit anderen Ködern gefischt (siehe Sbiro+lange Rute), oder wirklich vergleichbar mit Metall? |kopfkrat

Dass man mit einer längeren Rute in einem zwangsweise hart+schnell geführten Drill viel bessere Karten hat, weiß ich ja nun schon lange, 6m sind da sogar besser als 3m und 3m besser als 2m. Sofern es halt drauf an kommt, vor allem auf die Direktive "von oben". Beim Keschern und vor allem alleine bringt die Rutenlänge wieder nur Probleme, und das ist auch eine wichtige Verlustgefahr, mit dem kurzen Watkescher wirklich nicht ohne.


----------



## Chrizzi (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Vielleicht haben die da drüben keine "Troutboats" ?

Dazu kommt es auf die Köder an, die man fischen will. Stickbaits mit einer 330cm Rute sind total für'n Arsch. Daher hab ich eine 8'6" Salmon/Steelhead im Auge. bei 260cm abzüglich Griff wird auch noch genug nachbleiben. Dazu wird das leichter als ein 10ft Stock.


----------



## goeddoek (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Warum die jetzt längere Ruten herstellen ?
Ganz einfach - weil fast jeder hochpreisige Ruten in der Kategorie 2, 40 bis 2,70 im Angelzimmer stehen hat.

Ich würde als Gerätehändler - wo doch heute jeder lebenslange Garantie anbietet - auch nicht warten wollen, bis die kaputt sind  |supergri |supergri

Im Ernst - zum Sbirufischen soll 'ne Rute von mir aus länger als 3 m sein - alles andere hab ich schon durch und brauch ich nicht mehr.
Ich hab auch mit 'ner 2,4m Ron Thompson angefangen. Dann musste es die 3,30 ! m Mitchell Emotion sein usw. usw. usw.
Heute fisch ich meisten 'ne 2-70er und ab und zu die Iron Feather in 3m.

Ausgangsfrage war: "sind 2 Meter 40 genug?"

Jepp - sind sie ! Fisch' damit und hab Spaß am Angeln. Den Fisch, den Du damit nicht gedrillt kriegst fängst Du mit einer 30 cm längeren auch nicht #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Warum die jetzt längere Ruten herstellen ?


 
Ich schätze mal, dass hat auch ein wenig mit traditioneller Salmonfischerei zu tun.

By the way, lange ist es nicht mehr hin. Kann man auf Lolland/Falster eigentlich auch Dorsch fangen?


----------



## goeddoek (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass hat auch ein wenig mit traditioneller Salmonfischerei zu tun.
> 
> Natürlich - aber bei den ganzen Antworten fand ich den Einwand nicht unberechtig |supergri
> 
> By the way, lange ist es nicht mehr hin. Kann man auf Lolland/Falster eigentlich auch Dorsch fangen?



Kurze Antwort - jepp  #6


----------



## Sargblei (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*



sundvogel schrieb:


> letztlich bleibt das Problem erstmal eine Trutte an den Haken zu bekommen und dabei spielt die Rutenlänge so gut wie gar keine Rolle.




Jaja dat sagen die Frauen , aber obs wirklich stimmt .... :g:q


----------



## goeddoek (27. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*



Sargblei schrieb:


> Jaja dat sagen die Frauen , aber obs wirklich stimmt .... :g:q



 |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Zanderlui (28. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

so leute da grade herbstfest war bei askari habe ich in hannover zugeschlagen:

shakespeare odyssey 3.0m und 5-20g wg.
und nur 195g eigengewicht!!!!
habe mal einen 30g pilker ran gehang und der lies sich ohne probleme werfen.

also ich finde die rute top!
sie hat 30euro gekostet dazu eine 2500er exage mit 10er fireline in flamegreen.

denke das ist schon mal ein anfang!

oder was meint ihr???


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Geht doch! |sagnix 
Damit wirst Du mehr Spaß haben!


----------



## Zanderlui (29. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

habe gestern ein paar probe würfe gemacht mit 18g mefo blinker also ich habe nicht mehr gesehen wo er rein ging ins wasser!!!|supergri

naja wäre sie nicht im angebot gewesen hätte ich sie mir nicht geholt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> habe gestern ein paar probe würfe gemacht mit 18g mefo blinker also *ich habe nicht mehr gesehen* wo er rein ging ins


Super! #6
Und bei sowas kommen dann so oft die tollen Weitenschätzungen! :q


----------



## Zanderlui (30. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

naja ich habe nur ein zirka 90m langes stück geflecht drauf zur probe!soll noch neue rauf und daran konnte ich feststellen das noch zirka 10-15m drauf waren also war der wurf in etwa 75-80m!das geht denke ich schon!

weiß genau das es 90m sind weil ich sie auf einer anderen rolle hate und dann immer mal schaue wieviel das ist bevor ichs umsoul und da habe ich dann 90m taus bekommen als ichs über 2nägel gewickelt habe!


----------



## Chrizzi (30. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> naja ich habe nur ein zirka 90m langes stück geflecht drauf zur probe!soll noch neue rauf und daran konnte ich feststellen das noch zirka 10-15m drauf waren also war der wurf in etwa 75-80m!das geht denke ich schon!
> 
> weiß genau das es 90m sind weil ich sie auf einer anderen rolle hate und dann immer mal schaue wieviel das ist bevor ichs umsoul und da habe ich dann 90m taus bekommen als ichs über 2nägel gewickelt habe!



90m Schnur auf der Rolle und geschätzte 10-15m nach dem Wurf noch vorhanden?

Dann zieh den Schnurbogen in der Luft mal ab und schon biste bei 60-70m. Das schafft man auch mit einem 1.90m Stock (ich bin die Strecke abgelaufen), dafür brauche ich keine 3m Rute.


----------



## Zanderlui (30. September 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

naja eswar halt probe die 90m drauf denn ist die 2500er exage ja nicht voll also auch noch extrem verlust da die rolle gar nicht vernünftig gefüllt war!
denke mit übung wirds schon!und denn schaffe ich auch mal 90-100m wenn die rolle denn vollgemacht ist bis unter den rand!


----------



## Seatrout (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Also ich fische seit kurzer zeit mit ner 2,4er techniúm,an einem spot wo 30 meter wurfweite immer genug ist.
da mit nem 10er möre oder 12 er stripper an 20er mono is der hammer,hatte noch nie soviel spaß mit ner 60er forelle gehabt.

und: es kommt ja nich immer auf die länge an sondern wie man damit umkann;-)


gruß


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2.4m genug*

Dann nimm mal die Fliegenrute. Bringt noch mehr Laune; versprochen!


----------

